# what age do children start school & any free nursery



## mum of three (Sep 29, 2008)

hi there can anyone please tell me what age children start school and what age they finish and if there are any free nursery thank you mum of three


----------



## Beanie (Sep 2, 2008)

mum of three said:


> hi there can anyone please tell me what age children start school and what age they finish and if there are any free nursery thank you mum of three


hi as far as i know children start kindergarden at 5 (this is usually part time) and full time school at 6, not sure about when age they can finish, would need to check whatever province you are thinking of going too. Hope this helps


----------



## mum of three (Sep 29, 2008)

*great thanks*



Beanie said:


> hi as far as i know children start kindergarden at 5 (this is usually part time) and full time school at 6, not sure about when age they can finish, would need to check whatever province you are thinking of going too. Hope this helps


yes this helps, thanks for your reply


----------



## denisevines (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi
My friends son, who is 4 is in Kindergarden this year, but he only goes from 8.30am to 11am. Starts full time next september. It can vary by province. We are originally from UK and now live in British Columbia.


----------

